# Left knee collapsing on backswing



## Basher (Jan 8, 2012)

I've seen my swing on video and it's not a pretty sight! 

I overswing massively around the John Daly mark!!!

I also noticed that my left knee collapses on the backswing which accounts for much of the overswing as it allows the hips to rotate almost as much as the shoulders.

How can I prevent this left knee collapse on my backswing please?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2012)

So what you're saying is you're like the greatest golfer the world ever saw, Bobby Jones....




 including the overswing....


----------



## Basher (Jan 8, 2012)

Not quite JustOne!

TBH, my left foot stays planted firmly, just my knee that turns and collapses inwards mate.


----------



## birdieman (Jan 8, 2012)

Turn your left foot to the left 45 degrees, that should help stop the knee bending in, I was advised to do this by the last pro I saw as a helpful way of doing a good hip turn as opposed to my bad hip sway which was contributing to J Arthurs at the time. Noticed it also helps keep the left knee stable. Might help but a bit, I'm like you in that I want a stable platform to turn on, too much motion in the legs is not something I like.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 9, 2012)

The left knee will generally flex in the backswing to assist the hip turn, normally the left knee flexes towards the ball/target line instead of sideways. Flaring the foot out will help. I'd try hitting a few balls with your weight only on the left leg to get a feeling of it being more stable....

[video=youtube;PhY2sQlTRx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhY2sQlTRx0[/video]


----------



## Basher (Jan 9, 2012)

I've seen the Leadbetter tip with the beachball between the knees! 
Already had a few practice swings and concentrated on maintaining a flexed  but straighter left knee. Already I can see the reduction in swing as my hips do not turn as far. I can also feel the resistance build up.


----------



## Basher (Jan 13, 2012)

Been giving this a bit of practice down at the range this week. Seems to be going well at the moment. 
I have noticed that when I take the club back and keep my left knee straight (not collapsing left) that my knee has a tendency to push forward.
Feels strange at the moment but certainly helps in the downswing as there isn't a knee in the way!

Been watching the pros on the telly and have noticed that many actually do the same. I must be doing it right then. Am I?


----------



## Intel (Jan 13, 2012)

Basher said:



			Been giving this a bit of practice down at the range this week. Seems to be going well at the moment. 
I have noticed that when I take the club back and keep my left knee straight (not collapsing left) that my knee has a tendency to push forward.
Feels strange at the moment but certainly helps in the downswing as there isn't a knee in the way!

Been watching the pros on the telly and have noticed that many actually do the same. I must be doing it right then. Am I?
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried S&T?


----------



## Basher (Jan 13, 2012)

Intel said:



			Have you tried S&T?
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Not read into it as still trying to swing properly! Is that the one where you keep the weight loaded on your left side during the backswing/ (RH golfer.)


----------



## Intel (Jan 14, 2012)

Basher said:



			No mate. Not read into it as still trying to swing properly! Is that the one where you keep the weight loaded on your left side during the backswing/ (RH golfer.)
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats right.  I'm not a user of it myself but, it seems to me that if you have an issue with a collapsing left knee, it might help to load it up a bit with weight.  Then if it collapses.......so will you!!


You may not need to make a full change to S&T but, use a couple of the principles while practicing.  James can tell you better than me if it might help or not, I'm sure.


----------

